# Jessica Simpson's "A Public Affair"



## mzcelaneous (Jul 27, 2006)

I apologize in advanced to the loyal JS fans out there, but I loathe this song! It sounds like a bad 80's tune. It reminds me of Madonna's "Lucky Star" or "Holiday", both which I loved when I was younger, but am starting to dislike because of "A Public Affair". 

Am I the only one? :spy: *siiiiiiigggh*


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 27, 2006)

NO,ooops...didn't mean to yell! LOL I don't like it that much either.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 27, 2006)

Its okay, i like the part where they play the congas, makes me want to bang my hands all over the place lol.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2006)

ugh.. jessica...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 27, 2006)

Her stuff is always so annoying.  I don't know who she appeals to and her music isn't ever played anywhere.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I'm the outcast here, but I like this song.  

**RUNS AND HIDES**


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 27, 2006)

it's so lame. like, seriously. 

roller skating? UM, yeah, are we 12?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 27, 2006)

The song is a little annoying to me.  The video is kind of whack too.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

oh man, i must be dumb? i've never heard this song...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_oh man, i must be dumb? i've never heard this song... _

 
Save your ears and try to avoid it!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

Eh, I actually like it. As far as pop songs go.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Save your ears and try to avoid it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahah! i think you just made my night


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_I think I'm the outcast here, but I like this song.  

**RUNS AND HIDES**_

 
 I dont think its terrible either. i like it alot better than Justins new song.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 30, 2006)

it's WAY too madonna circa 1985... holiday much??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm just SOOOO over her.. she irritates the heck out of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always has, always will..


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Save your ears and try to avoid it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's funny. I kind of like jessica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but yes she can be kind of annoing sometimes. I never heard that song though


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_I think I'm the outcast here, but I like this song.  

**RUNS AND HIDES**_

 
ME TOO! lol


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually like this song and the video.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_I think I'm the outcast here, but I like this song.  

**RUNS AND HIDES**_

 

LOL I'm with you I think its fun and summery. But I can totally see how ppl wouldnt like it, its probably like a loveit or hateit song.


----------



## widerlet (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont mind the song to much..but the video..UGH..Its terrible,the whole ice cream sexual innuendo thing is very lame,she went from milking her status as a "virgin" to trying hard to just reek "sex appeal".


----------



## calliestar (Jul 31, 2006)

The first time I saw the music video I seriously went, "What the hell is this?"  I had read online that the new video/song was supposed to be about her split from Nick Lachey, so I was expecting something moody and dramatic like his musical take on the situation, and then I saw the bright colors and roller-rink and started laughing.  It's just kind of bizarre, if you ask me...  The song could be fun if the music video wasn't so...strange...

I'm sorry, but the whole fantasy thing with the skate rental guy was just totally bizarre.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

actually she stated _repeatedly_ that her album would be nothing like that, saying that the song was intentionally made to be fun and summery.

re: the ice cream thing...I think that  was part of the male fantasy of the worker at the rink, no?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_it's WAY too madonna circa 1985... holiday much??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm just SOOOO over her.. she irritates the heck out of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always has, always will.._

 
Oh goodness, I cannot thank you enough!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I loved "Holiday" and subconciously, "A Public Affair" ruined it for me because it sounds so similar. 

BTW, I actually _like_ JS. Just NOT this song.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually don't know, LOL.  I like the song, but I thought it was a bit of a rip off (the first time I heard it before they said it on the radio I said to myself "that sounds like Holiday!" but I read somewhere that the guy that worked on the album with JS for this song IS the same guy that did Holiday for Madonna, so that is why.  AND, I thought I didn't like the song, but everytime I hear it I sing along and dance in the car.  And just reading the title of this post got it stuck in my head!  It is just one of those songs that gets stuck like that *snaps fingers*.  LOL.  So, it has kind of grown on me


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_ loyal JS fans_

 

this is a joke...right? she has loyal fans?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

HAHA and di you see on yahoo music you could download a version that had your name in it for $1.99... LAME


----------

